# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  The War in the Flying House (28/5/12)

## Harelori

Click here to see this dream in my Dream Journal  :wink2: 

Awake|Dreaming|Lucid

Me,my brother and my mother are in a small hotel room, we wanted to get some food so I told them _"There's a good restaurant in XXX street"_.
Me and my brother are going out from the hotel and we get on our bicycles,we're heading towards the restaurant that I recommended.
We reach the place that I said the restaurant will be, there's a blue house over there:




I said the restaurant should be there, we went in and got into the second floor.
There was a door, we opend it and we saw a girl, about our age, that we both know in real life, the whole room was blue, the ceiling, the floor,the walls, everything was blue.
Lets call this girl "Girl".
So as we opend the door we saw the whole place, and Girl played with her little sibling, a brother perhaps? the little kid had brown mushroom-like hair and brown eyes, hes skin was extraordinarily smooth, hes a kid after all.
My brother went and talked to her, I reminded him we were going to get food so we need to hurry, he understood me and we went out of the building.
The moment we got out we saw one of these things in the street:




Girl and another (girl) Lady, we'll call the other girl Lady, were sitting at one of these things, my brother once again went and talked to Girl.
I told him we should rush already, our mother is waiting, he left them and we went into a restaurant that was less than 4 meters away 
Me,Girl,My brother,Lady and Dumbledore (from Harry Potter) went into the house, the house started flying to an unknown destination,the house had 3 floors.
We're flying above earth as I go to the third floor, I saw some kid that keeps annoying me in school, he held in hes hands alot of pages, looked like a contract or so:




I knew these pages were related to me, I told him_ "Dude, can I have these papers?"_ he waved the papers at me , like a fan, he laughed and said_ "Hahaha!, Never!"_ and I saw the Diablo 3 (the game) symbol at one of the pages as he was waving it, I understood he took my Diablo 3 account.
He gets closer to me,face to face, 
hes nose was a little bigger then in real life and he was a little pale.
He kept teasing, he said_ "The fact that you're stronger than me doesn't mean you can beat me up easily! Hah!"_ then I lost it, I was furious, I felt the hatred and rage filling me up and I tried to punch him in the head.
He grabbed my hand easily with his hand, like he was super strong, then I rememberd a sentence I heard in one of the animes "If you lose your temper in a fight, you lost from the beggining, before you even hit him, if you stay calm, don't get angry, you won" I calmed myself and I gave him a punch to the stomach, he slowly disintegrated from my fist.
One of the guards came to me and said _"What have you done?! You've wrecked our defences!"_,
 the guard looked like this guy just without the shield:




I went to the window from the third floor and I looked at earth from above and I saw a invisible wall that surrounded earth breaking down, it was because I killed that annoying kid.
The enemy's army starts getting to our building from earth, I went to the first floor and I saw enemy guardians getting in the house.
I went in the second floor and there was a purple rings on the floor, not the kind of rings you put on your finger, a flying invisible rings that looked like this: 


[

I stood in the middle of them and I switched class, like an MMORPG.
I switched to the new class that I haven't played yet, I didn't know its skills or how to use it wisely.


I then suddenly held a gun in my hand, the gun was a sniper gun, was a bit more classic with silver on it but it looked a little like this gun:




The gun also had a scope.
I stood at the porch that looked down at the first floor and I thought about the number '6' and the gun aimed at one of the enemies and shot him.
I realized it auto aims, like an aimbot, I thought about the number '6' again and the gun auto aimed at the huge lamp



and shot, the lamp fell and killed alot of enemies.
I understood that the gun auto aim has no limits when it comes to range so I wanted to go to the window and shoot the incoming enemies.
As I slowly walked to the room with the window an enemy suprised me when he came out of one of the rooms, I quickly thought about the number '7' and it auto aimed, then shot him in the stomach and made him disintegrate.
I went to the window and started shooting them.
One of my friends came and told me, who did all of this? who killed all the enemies?
I said I did, and she was proud of me.

----------

